# Senior at Pasadena Humane Society



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just have to share this - it breaks my heart - can anyone help??

Adopt a Pet :: A306095 - Pasadena, CA - Maltese


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She doesn't even have a name!  Does anyone know about the Pasadena Humane Society?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I live really close to the Pasadena Humane Society-- it's referred to as the "beverly hills" of shelters around here. Tends to be much more clean, a little more strict with the adopters to ensure a good home, and well-visited. She looks so sad- I wonder if she has many medical issues given her appearance (the tongue and awkward positioning)...

http://www.yelp.com/biz/pasadena-humane-society-and-spca-pasadena

http://www.pasadenahumane.org/site/PageServer?pagename=homepage


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ooo, she doesn't even have a name , just a number. So sad to see I hope that someone will have love and compassion for this grande old girl and let her finish her life being loved and safe.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm just worried that at her age she would be at risk for being put to sleep.  Do you know if they are no-kill? She probably doesn't have any teeth and that's why her tongue is sticking out. She looks so scared and sad. Praying someone will adopt or pull her.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

sophie said:


> I'm just worried that at her age she would be at risk for being put to sleep.  Do you know if they are no-kill? She probably doesn't have any teeth and that's why her tongue is sticking out. She looks so scared and sad. Praying someone will adopt or pull her.


I'm trying to research that right now too... It looks like it might *not * be a no-kill shelter  :thmbdn: I know that hope for paws is based in LA- do they pick up shelter dogs or just strays?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for mentioning Hope for Paws! I've been trying to share with every rescue I can think of and forgot them. DUH!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's got such a sweet face.... Looks like a nice looking,clean place,I hope they have good adoption rates. I shared her on my FB.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, Michelle!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She looks like she could be a good Deb (3maltmom)candidate AND she's in CA. She's so great with seniors. I'm going to PM her with a link to this.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you, Sue! You're a sweetie! I posted it on her FB wall, but didn't think to send her a PM.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sophie said:


> Thank you, Sue! You're a sweetie! I posted it on her FB wall, but didn't think to send her a PM.


Thank you, Linda. And good seeing you here. I sent the PM already. Crossing paws and fingers


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been told that AMA R is aware of her, but they need a long-term foster for her. If someone steps forward to be her furever home/foster they will pull her and take her to the vet. There are just not enough foster homes for all of these fluffs, especially the seniors.  Please, someone has to have room for this little one. I wish I was in California!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Given her age, her tongue is probably hanging because she has no teeth to keep it in. The one good thing is she looks clean and some what safe compared to a lot of other shelters in CA. Foster homes are needed big time!! Yes, Hope For Paws does pull dogs from shelters as well. If you want to get in touch with Hope For Paws I suggest calling the phone number on there website - *310-880-1416*. Eldad is super busy and can't possibly reply to all of emails and posts he gets due to the volume.

Maybe the AMAR will be able to line up a foster for this sweet baby. I know the AMAR have rescued a lot of dogs recently so unfortunately with the lack of fosters it could be difficult for them.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm sitting here crying for that sweet girl. I so wish I could get her. I don't live in CA
Breaks my heart seeing such a sweetie in a shelter.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw her on FB too and have been thinking about here... yet another day I wish I lived in CA so I could help and maybe offer her a home...  Please keep us updated on this pretty little girl!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm going to foster Malibu when he gets out of the vet unless Lindsey decides to adopt him. If she does that would open my home up for this little lady.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

gopotsgo said:


> I'm going to foster Malibu when he gets out of the vet unless Lindsey decides to adopt him. If she does that would open my home up for this little lady.


Oh boy, I'm on the spot now. :blush: :blush: And now my SM friends are going to hate me.  I would love to adopt Malibu with all my heart and would give this guy the best home ever! However, I just don't think I can coordinate the time to get him. It breaks my heart so much. Gigi could you fly here with him??  Or maybe your girls will like having a boy so much they would like him to be permnant part of their group. 

I'm really sorry. I feel like a jerk because I would love to give him a wonderful home. 

If the AMAR will let me adopt a rescue when I can coordinate the right time to fly out and get the pup I will in a heart beat!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Oh boy, I'm on the spot now. :blush: :blush: And now my SM friends are going to hate me.  I would love to adopt Malibu with all my heart and would give this guy the best home ever! However, I just don't think I can coordinate the time to get him. It breaks my heart so much. Gigi could you fly here with him??  Or maybe your girls will like having a boy so much they would like him to be permnant part of their group.
> 
> I'm really sorry. I feel like a jerk because I would love to give him a wonderful home.
> 
> If the AMAR will let me adopt a rescue when I can coordinate the right time to fly out and get the pup I will in a heart beat!!!


It's okay, Lindsay~! You're not a jerk at all!!! I feel helpless too because I'm working 12 hour days everyday up until the AMA specialty and can't even go visit this shelter that is close to my house


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bron and I have been in contact with a lady that is going to rescue this girl and adopt her. She is just working on the paper work and I do hope this all works out. Thanks to Bron for getting this contact.
Bron is a whirlwind and stirs up people to help. She is amazing. :chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Marisa! 

Edie, you are so right! Bron is truly an amazing person. I wish there were more people out there like her!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Bron, Edie and others you totally rock!!! This girl has been on my mind all night and today! Whew! God bless you all!!!!! Yippee!!! She stole my heart!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Checking for an update - Edie, do you know if this baby was adopted, yet?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Yippee!!!! I just heard that an hour ago the paperwork on this baby was complete and she has left the shelter with her adopter!!!!! Way to go!!! I'm so relieved!!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Happy to hear it too.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

YAY!! Great news!! I'm so happy for this sweet little angel!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That's fabulous!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Oh boy, I'm on the spot now. :blush: :blush: And now my SM friends are going to hate me.  I would love to adopt Malibu with all my heart and would give this guy the best home ever! However, I just don't think I can coordinate the time to get him. It breaks my heart so much. Gigi could you fly here with him??  Or maybe your girls will like having a boy so much they would like him to be permnant part of their group.
> 
> I'm really sorry. I feel like a jerk because I would love to give him a wonderful home.
> 
> If the AMAR will let me adopt a rescue when I can coordinate the right time to fly out and get the pup I will in a heart beat!!!


I'm sorry Lindsey, I didn't mean to put you on the spot. I was just typing out loud. You and Edie decide what you are going to do about Malibu. With my schedule, flying the pup out to you is not an option, though it sounds like fun. You had mentioned your mom was flying out and Tustin Ranch is right next door to me or perhaps, other arrangements can be made. I know my hubs will be very thankful because when I told him we were going to foster another puppy soon he became very apprehensive. First thing he said was "we are NOT keeping this one", LOL, when he was the one who made the decision to keep Stormy. No resistance that one, LOL. Not that I'm not crazy about Stormy but puppies are hard work, give me an older dog any day.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm thrilled this sweet ol' girl was adopted! And just to let you all know, Pasadena is a no kill shelter and definitely one of the nicest in the area. Some of the L.A. city shelters and county shelters, on the other hand, are ghastly.


----------

